# Newbie from MO



## Bee Whisperer (Mar 24, 2013)

Hello from Springfield, MO Grasshopper. Hope you have lots of fun and learn tons this summer. This is a great forum; lots of topics and 100's of opinions, but some really great folks. :applause:


----------



## Colleen O. (Jun 5, 2012)

Welcome Grasshopper! Hope you have success with your bees!


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site! Didn't I see ya'll just got a lot of rain out there?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome weedhopper!


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

Welcome Grasshopper.
Lazer I got 4" in 24 hrs.
Jim


----------



## Grasshopper (Apr 20, 2013)

We got exactly 2" in about 3.5 hours this last time. I ended up with a total of 4". I checked the hive today and the girls are hauling HUGE loads of yellow pollen in today. I'm assuming that it's dandelion as my yard is full of them this morning.

GH


----------



## Bee Whisperer (Mar 24, 2013)

Grasshopper;

Is there a bee club near you, and if so, are you involved with it? It may be another great source of information. You're just a little north of me, so if you need anything, let me know.


----------



## Grasshopper (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks Bee Whisperer...yes we have a local club and I've already benefitted greatly from them. I also have a buddy who's mentoring me. I may pick your brain later on when I figure out just how much I don't know!

GH


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

Welcome Grasshopper, there are getting to bee several show me state beekeepers on the forum:thumbsup:. I have 3 beeyards up your way (Collins, Mo.) around the Big Sac river area.


----------

